# thomas wireing



## mdwildcat04 (Mar 11, 2013)

I have a bachmann Thomas train set. I started to put in an Airwire setup, but now decided to add a switch to allow it to run off of track power. I have the newer model that has a polarity switch. Does anyone have a picture of the wiring inside Thomas?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Several years ago when I had to reverse the wiring to the motor in Thomas, I had to open him up. The wiring was very minimalist.

Here is a link to a thread where I corrected Thomas' need to run away from his friends.

http://forums.mylargescale.com/24-p...homas-run-same-direction-his-new-friends.html

At that time they didn't have a polarity switch. There isn't much inside.

Chuck


----------

